# i need my cd burner to burn @ slower speed



## Zeppelinfan1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

Is there a way to get my cd/dvd burner to burn @ a slower speed? The slowest setting is 8X and i need to burn at like 1x or 2x. Any ideas of how to change these settings? It is a HP DVD WRITER 400C (vhh26).

Mark


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you usually set it in the software burning program


----------



## Zeppelinfan1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Well the thing is, if your burner is set within the firmware to only burn at min. say 8x it will only burn that slow with whatever program you use. And that is where i am having problems with. I was hoping that there was a program out there that can reset/change the firmware of the cd/dvd burner to burn @ a slower amount. I havent been able to find anything yet that actually does this. There are is some that can change your max burn speed up higher but i haven't seen anything that changes it lower.
I just might have to try and find a burner that still does burn at a slower speed. Not sure if anyone still makes any, i may have to find an older burner somewhere. :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i usually use nero or imgburn and you can set the write speeds from 1x upwards


----------



## Zeppelinfan1 (Mar 30, 2008)

I use nero as well and it wont let me go under 12x with cd burning. and the lowest i have seen it burn at is around 8x and thats with dvd decrypter. Dvd decrypter gives you the choice but when it starts burning it burns at 8x because of the dvd firmware in the burner.


----------

